# Ikea??



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

im looking for a rack for my snakes an future ones..im going to ikea tomorrow with tha missis and was wondering if anyone uses any racks from there,i know they do storage boxes etc so...or staples or anything like that??


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

ikea does a large box 100x58cm called komplement, and a wardrobe in the pax range with the excact dimensions to fit these tubs, you just need to add shelves yourself


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

komplement.....ill check it out cheers m8!


----------

